# Treats



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I was just wondering what your mice liked for treats. Mine adore apple and carrot.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine like mealworms, yogurt drops(the tiny ones from Exotic Nutrition), and dehydrated chicken, to name a few things.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

My guys love oatmeal (which I give often) and crickets. They sometimes get veggies and stuff too but I am very careful about what I feed them.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh, I also forgot to add chicken bones, and peanut butter


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I make what I call Peanut Butter Plus... Crunchy peanut butter, honey, bird seed, and the powdered remains of lab blocks! I give it to youngsters who are behind or nursing/preggers mums!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone else fed their mice egg biscuit? It's marketed for birds, and is basically biscuit pieces that have been soaked in egg yolk and dried (from what I understand). My nursing doe loves it as part of a wet mix, with bulghur wheat, stale brown bread and lactol/kmr  
Mealworms are a huge favourite though, and puffed millet, rice and buckwheat (smells just like sugar puffs despite the lack of sugar!)


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> I make what I call Peanut Butter Plus... Crunchy peanut butter, honey, bird seed, and the powdered remains of lab blocks! I give it to youngsters who are behind or nursing/preggers mums!


Ooh, that's such a good idea! I'm thought about doing something with the powdery bits before, but couldn't figure out what. I'll have to give it a similar try.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

mine like pancakes.... and one tried some cider once. Not very PC I know... house spiders are a favorite :?


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I give stale bread soaked in KMR (usually for preg./nursing does), egg food (mixed with water and dried), dried meal worms, dried crickets, hunks of freeze dried raw dog food (nutrisca) and sometimes fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Just found my little mousie loves the top of a strawberry, not the actual fruit but the stem and the leaves. She also loves cream crackers. The way you know it likes something is when she grabs it and runs away to her favourite corner, just in case you try to take it back !


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds cute DeepBlueC xx btw i like your name, my mouse Bubbles does that with bonio's (dog treat), she absolutely adores them and she likes boiled eggs...her favourite.xxxxxx


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I buy mine Rotastak choc or fruit shapes for small animals.They love them.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Egg biscuits for small animals are available in pet stores. Although I order mine from ebay.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Eggs. Boiled yolk only though.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

My Jasper adores plain cheerios but he hast really tried anything else. kinda boring lol. my girls get dog food ocasionally


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmm I don't feed that much treats. A tiny tiny bit of cream cheese they die for!


----------

